# Mobile skin smilies



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I use the mobile skin when I browse TCF on my iPhone. I like it, but I've found that it represents every smilie as "". Even the frown and mad smilies! It really changes the context of what you're reading.

When I use the mobile skin on a PC, I can hover over the smilie and see which one was actually used in the status bar at the bottom of the browser. On the iPhone, the only thing I can do is click on the smilie and have it load, all by itself, in a separate page.

Is there any way to have the mobile skin use more appropriate text versions of each smilie? Or can you just not have the mobile skin parse smilie vB codes at all? I'd much rather see :down: than  (with a link to :down when someone is using a thumbs down smilie.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I guess the answer is no?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I know he has a full plate right now, but I don't think there's a fix for it.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Thanks for the reply.

Here's a particularly disturbing example:

BeanMeScot 08:04 AM Today
I'm so sorry for your loss.  [Reply]
jennifer 08:10 AM Today
My deepest condolences  [Reply]


----------

